
The unscalable deadlock-prone thread pool - fanf2
https://pvk.ca/Blog/2019/02/25/the-unscalable-thread-pool/
======
ktta
Was posted yesterday. Discussion -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19251516](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19251516)

